
Ask HN: Who are your favourite people to follow on Mastodon? - rocky1138
I&#x27;m looking to follow a few more people from my GNU Social instance. Who do you follow, and why?
======
rayalez
I have made HackerNewsBot [1] (it publishes stories with 100+ points), comedy
bot [2] that reposts jokes and showerthoughts from reddit, writing prompts bot
[3], and webcomics bot [4].

My favorite people to follow are:

@Chrishallbeck@mastodon.social (webcomics artist)

@lumen@mastodon.social (writes jokes)

@Gargron@mastodon.social (creator of mastodon)

@cwebber@octodon.social (author of ActivityPub)

And a few cool engineers:

@Valentin_NC@mastodon.cloud

@HerraBRE@mastodon.xyz

@markhughes@mastodon.social

@chrisBorg@mastodon.social

@surma@toot.cafe

@nolan@toot.cafe

Also come follow my account [5], I don't post often, but I tend to share
updates on my projects, cool startup/webdev related stuff, and some digital
art. I should get back on mastodon and post more stuff...

[1]
[https://mastodon.social/@hackernewsbot](https://mastodon.social/@hackernewsbot)

[2] [https://mastodon.social/@comedy](https://mastodon.social/@comedy)

[3] [https://mastodon.social/@webcomics](https://mastodon.social/@webcomics)

[4]
[https://mastodon.social/@WritingPrompts](https://mastodon.social/@WritingPrompts)

[5] [https://mastodon.social/@rayalez](https://mastodon.social/@rayalez)

~~~
NoGravitas
I follow several of your bots!

One feature request: webcomics bot should provide links to the original when
posting, so that people can find webcomics they want to follow regularly.

~~~
Mithaldu
Yeah, straight-up reposting images in bulk like that is one of those crimes
that people do thoughtlessly, but all over the place without even realizing
it's a copyright violation, or not even caring that it is one.

The bot should be posting links to the comic pages and let mastodon's
multimedia stuff extract preview images.

Anything other than that may be "convenient", but is ultimately entirely self-
serving at the detriment of the people whose work the bot is using.

How do you feel about fixing that, rayalez?

Also, for anyone wondering why this matters, further reading from an incident
last year:
[https://twitter.com/aurahack/status/902363519672360962](https://twitter.com/aurahack/status/902363519672360962)
\-
[https://twitter.com/i/moments/901869159931187200](https://twitter.com/i/moments/901869159931187200)

------
ddevault
People

[https://mastodon.social/@eevee](https://mastodon.social/@eevee) \- good tech
blogger

[https://mastodon.art/@Curator](https://mastodon.art/@Curator) \- admin of an
art-based instance who boosts lots of cool art

[https://framapiaf.org/@davidrevoy](https://framapiaf.org/@davidrevoy) \-
artist behind [https://peppercarrot.com](https://peppercarrot.com)

[https://octodon.social/@emersion](https://octodon.social/@emersion) \- friend
of mine who works on cool projects with me

Orgs

[https://mastodon.xyz/@Liberapay](https://mastodon.xyz/@Liberapay)

[https://mastodon.art/@Krita](https://mastodon.art/@Krita)

[https://mastodon.technology/@kde](https://mastodon.technology/@kde)

Bots

[https://apoil.org/@NextLaunch](https://apoil.org/@NextLaunch)

[https://apoil.org/@nasa](https://apoil.org/@nasa)

[https://apoil.org/@ESA](https://apoil.org/@ESA)

Me

[https://cmpwn.com/@sir](https://cmpwn.com/@sir)

How to follow -> click "remote follow" on any profile and fill in your account
details.

~~~
dhruvkar
If I were to setup my own instance, like you, how do I interact (read & write)
with other, curated instances (e.g. octodon.social, mastodon.social etc.)?

~~~
WorldMaker
Remote follow enough specific people you are interested in and some of the
rest of the instance's traffic will show up in your instance's Federated Feed
as it interests them.

Sometimes if the remote instance's entire feed is interesting I might set up a
"read only" account on that instance to get an idea of people to remote follow
from my main account. I've heard good multi-instance clients can help a lot
with that, but I've not yet found a multi-instance supporting client I like.

~~~
dhruvkar
Okay, yeah, doesn't seem to be too many out there. So no real way to do this
now, except what you described. You can follow specific people, but no local
timelines of instances.

~~~
WorldMaker
Yeah, there are also interesting experiments out there, like some instances
run bots to try to "collect them all" and follow almost everyone they can in
the fediverse. The one that found my instance first was
@federationbot@mastodon.host.

It's not something I've considered on my instance, to keep costs down and
because I like the opportunity to curate it manually a bit.

Oh, and [https://smeap.com/@max](https://smeap.com/@max) if anyone was curious
to follow.

------
akkartik
I've been mostly hanging out in this subculture of Forth/Gopher folks:

[https://mastodon.social/@crc](https://mastodon.social/@crc)

[https://mastodon.social/@vertigo](https://mastodon.social/@vertigo)

[https://social.coop/@h](https://social.coop/@h)

[https://mastodon.social/@natecull](https://mastodon.social/@natecull)

Ok, that's not much of a list. I tend to have favorite threads rather than
favorite people:

[https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99158138073364070](https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99158138073364070)

[https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99765851805118639](https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99765851805118639)

[https://social.coop/@h/99191538225584742](https://social.coop/@h/99191538225584742)

[https://social.coop/@h/99097437322507669](https://social.coop/@h/99097437322507669)

[https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99135181901636906](https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99135181901636906)

[https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99118398192730050](https://mastodon.social/@natecull/99118398192730050)

[https://a.weirder.earth/@enkiv2/99667688333089676](https://a.weirder.earth/@enkiv2/99667688333089676)

[https://niu.moe/@enkiv2/99270035409991776](https://niu.moe/@enkiv2/99270035409991776)

~~~
enkiv2
I love that there's a really rich gopher-centric community on the fediverse.
It should be noted that the gopher people overlap heavily not just with forth
but also with experimental hypertext.

~~~
akkartik
Indeed! Hence your Xanadu toot train in that list :)

------
howenterprisey
Those famous outside of Mastodon:
[https://mastodon.technology/@brion](https://mastodon.technology/@brion)
(major MediaWiki contributor),
[https://mastodon.xyz/@johnonolan](https://mastodon.xyz/@johnonolan)
(Ghost.org founder), [https://mstdn.io/@xahlee](https://mstdn.io/@xahlee) (of
xahlee.info, which gets posted here a lot), and
[https://octodon.social/@pzmyers](https://octodon.social/@pzmyers) (PZ Myers,
the blogger).

Organizations:
[https://mastodon.technology/@kde](https://mastodon.technology/@kde),
[https://mastodon.social/@Purism](https://mastodon.social/@Purism),
[https://status.fsf.org/fsf](https://status.fsf.org/fsf), and
[https://mastodon.technology/@conservancy](https://mastodon.technology/@conservancy)

Those who make interesting posts:
[https://cybre.space/@theZacAttacks](https://cybre.space/@theZacAttacks),
[https://mastodon.social/@natecull](https://mastodon.social/@natecull), and
[https://dev.glitch.social/@MightyPork](https://dev.glitch.social/@MightyPork).

I'm
[https://mastodon.technology/@danielhglus](https://mastodon.technology/@danielhglus),
by the way.

And browsing the local timeline of
[https://mastodon.technology](https://mastodon.technology) with the unmung
tool (direct link:
[http://www.unmung.com/mastoview?url=mastodon.technology&view...](http://www.unmung.com/mastoview?url=mastodon.technology&view=local))
might turn up some interesting people to follow as well.

~~~
gemma
To tack on some more folks well-known in the outside world (some of these
signed up last year and aren't active now):

\- Michael W. Lucas, author:
[https://bsd.network/@mwlucas](https://bsd.network/@mwlucas)

\- Amanda Rousseau, malware researcher:
[https://mastodon.social/@malwareunicorn](https://mastodon.social/@malwareunicorn)

\- Brendan Eich, creator of Javascript:
[https://mastodon.social/@BrendanEich](https://mastodon.social/@BrendanEich)

\- John Scalzi, author:
[https://mastodon.social/@scalzi](https://mastodon.social/@scalzi)

\- Jenn Schiffer, artist and dev at Glitch:
[https://toot.cafe/@jenn](https://toot.cafe/@jenn)

------
mycoborea
Anxiously awaiting biologists, bioinformaticists, and other scientists to
arrive to Mastodon en masse. So far scientists seem to be firmly entrenched in
the blue bird site. Any recommendations along these lines would be sincerely
appreciated!

I am squatting at
[https://mastodon.social/@brendes](https://mastodon.social/@brendes), lurking
silently until more scientists show up.

~~~
jordigh
I see more scientists over at scholar.social, have you joined and checked out
their local timeline?

~~~
mycoborea
Never heard of it—thanks so much.

------
singingwolfboy
Janelle Shane:
[https://wandering.shop/@janellecshane](https://wandering.shop/@janellecshane)

She runs the [http://aiweirdness.com](http://aiweirdness.com) blog, which is
delightful

------
kral
If someone is interested, I'm the amin of an instance focused on functional
programming: [https://functional.cafe](https://functional.cafe)

~~~
sridca
Looking at the local timeline of functional.cafe there is hardly any tech
related toots, much less functional programming. Is this expected of Mastodon
networks? I noticed the same thing with bsd.network.

~~~
kral
That's why I called it “café”

Jokes apart, I'm trying my best to make it a more technical instance, but I
can't control what the users toot. I just hope that someone joins a tech
instance to talk about tech...

------
mcjiggerlog
I don't quite understand the relationship between the various instances on
Mastodon.

Once you join an instance are you stuck on that instance for life? What
happens if you want to participate on another instance? Can I reply to
comments on other instances?

~~~
ColinWright
I wrote a thing[0] about Mastodon a while ago. Currently there is no way to
migrate an account, but that's being worked on actively, and progress is being
made. You can already export your data, and who you follow, block, or mute.

Ideas are being discussed as to how your followers can follow you when you
move, but that's tricky given the entire concept of federation.

This is explained on the page I wrote[0], but if anyone on your instance
follows person X on another instance, toots from person X turn up on the
federated timeline on your instance, you can have a chance to see those toots.
Similarly, if someone on your instance boosts a toot, it turns up on your
instance, so you can see it and decide whether or not you want to remote
follow that person. This the network of connections grows, albeit slowly.

And yes, you can comment on threads on other instances.

Hope that helps. You can always join an instance with a throwaway account, try
it out, and if migration does come to life, migrate. If not, start afresh on
the instance of choice with a new account. Come find me here:

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@ColinTheMathmo](https://mathstodon.xyz/@ColinTheMathmo)

[0]
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ThinkingAboutMastodon.html?HN_...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ThinkingAboutMastodon.html?HN_20180403)

~~~
gvurrdon
Useful information, thanks. I've followed your account, though I'm finding it
hard to get into using Mastodon. A means to show the oldest unread Toots
first, and to sync this across devices/web, might be helpful.

~~~
rainbowmverse
Mastodon generates an RSS feed for every user. Check out their web profile
pages and look in the HTML header. Most popular RSS readers will just pick it
up if you paste the profile URL in.

~~~
gvurrdon
That could be rather useful - many thanks. As an aside, I used to follow
various organisations' RSS feeds from Facebook, before that was shut down. It
was a great way to keep up with their activities.

~~~
ColinWright
I think technically it's an "atom" feed, and I'm not hip enough to know the
exact difference, but there is certainly come kind of feed there.

[https://<MastodonInstance>/users/<UserName>.atom](https://<MastodonInstance>/users/<UserName>.atom)

~~~
rainbowmverse
Atom was Google's answer to RSS back when they cared about an open web. As far
as I can tell, everything that handles RSS also handles Atom, and they're
exposed in the header in the same way.

Firefox users can right click on the browser chrome, go to Customize, and add
a subscribe button that lights up when a page has a feed. It's not as snug a
fit as what used to go in the address bar, but it still works.

~~~
ColinWright
I'm not sure what this means:

> _Firefox users can right click on the browser chrome, ..._

... but I've made a note of your comment, and when I get time I'll go hunting
to find out how it works. It seems to me that RSS/Atom/Subscription is going
to make a comeback. Technical people are moving off other platforms and
putting their output on their own sites, so some sort of subscription
management is the way to go.

Maybe.

We'll see. Thank for the reply.

~~~
rainbowmverse
I should have linked to the help page: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/customize-firefox-contr...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/customize-firefox-controls-buttons-and-toolbars)

~~~
ColinWright
Cool - thanks - much appreciated.

------
rocky1138
That rocky1138 guy is a great person to follow
[https://kwat.chat/rocky1138](https://kwat.chat/rocky1138) _cough_

~~~
ColinWright
Maybe you can help me here. I'm on a Mastodon instance:

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@ColinTheMathmo](https://mathstodon.xyz/@ColinTheMathmo)

I've clicked on your link, but from the page I get I can find no way to follow
you.

What should I be doing? Do I click the "Subscribe" link at the top left? Given
that your page doesn't look at all like the Mastodon I'm used to, it's not at
all clear.

Advice welcome.

~~~
vigliag
You can copy-paste the profile url in mastodon's searchbar, it'll open that
profile in the UI of your mastodon instance, so you can follow it as you
normally would.

~~~
ColinWright
Your words "the profile url" don't mean anything to me. The URL I have - as
quoted above - when pasted into the search bar gives no results.

~~~
vigliag
That was exactly what I meant, sorry if it was unclear. Copy-pasting the http
URL in the search bar works for me. I am however on a different instance,
mastodon.social, no idea what may be causing the different behavior.

~~~
ColinWright
OK, so interpreted you correctly, but it didn't work on my instance. Fair
enough - not really worth pursuing, but worth being aware of.

Thanks.

------
BadassFractal
I really want to get into Mastodon, but I cannot decide which one I would want
to join. Is there one that's say best for.. gaming? Or one best for the arts?
I tried to use their search but it's hard to tell which one I'd actually want
to be part of.

~~~
retzkek
I too couldn't decide, so I started my own private instance recently (it was
dead simple with the docker stack), and sometimes I feel a bit isolated and
wonder if I should have joined an established instance instead. I suppose
that's the burden one takes upon with a private instance: you have to actively
go out and find people to follow and interact with. The advantage of course
being that you're not bound by any sort of community rules or norms, and all
the other advantages of hosting your own services. In any case my main goal
was to get myself to write more, regardless of who's reading it, so to that
end it's been successful.

~~~
thomnottom
You could always set up a second account to dig more into another instance.
I'm currently on octodon.social (largely because mastodon.social was full when
I first joined), but I've been thinking of creating a personal instance to
play around with things that I don't necessarily want to clutter another local
timeline with.

------
cjslep
I typically follow people I've had a number of meaningful conversations with.

If looking for techies, they're scattered across several instances. The
i.write.codethat.sucks instance I am on I think is on the smaller side.

------
jordigh
I'm nobody important, but I really am loving the atmosphere in Mastodon. I'm
@JordiGH@mathstodon.xyz

Come say hi! :-)

------
iuguy
Some of my faves:

* djsundog@toot-lab.reclaim.technology

* qrs@mastodon.social

* cypnk@mastodon.social

* mulander@bsd.network

* jk@mastodon.social

* tinker@infosec.exchange

In case anyone's vaguely interested I can be reached at
stevelord@mastodon.social. I mostly post about hardware hacking and
conferences.

------
enkiv2
I wrote a bot that provides randomized follow suggestions (from its follower
list) --
[https://botsin.space/@FollowFriday](https://botsin.space/@FollowFriday)

As for interesting _people_ to follow (biased in favor of people who post
interesting technical content) I recommend
[https://mastodon.social/@natecull](https://mastodon.social/@natecull),
[https://cybre.space/@a_breakin_glass](https://cybre.space/@a_breakin_glass),
[https://mastodon.social/@hisham_hm](https://mastodon.social/@hisham_hm),
[https://mastodon.social/@tomharris](https://mastodon.social/@tomharris), and
[https://hackers.town/@thegibson](https://hackers.town/@thegibson)

I'm at [https://a.weirder.earth/@enkiv2](https://a.weirder.earth/@enkiv2) at
the moment.

------
hakabahitoyo
[http://mastodonusermatching.tk](http://mastodonusermatching.tk) recommends
infinite users for you.

------
dielan
I typically just shout into the void and follow most people who engage with my
posts. Its a big network out there

------
ColinWright
I'll be following up on several of these recommendations. In the meantime, I
can be found here:

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@ColinTheMathmo](https://mathstodon.xyz/@ColinTheMathmo)

------
Uhhrrr
Just Mastodon, or anything in the fediverse?

~~~
Uhhrrr
BTW, [https://sealion.club/craig](https://sealion.club/craig). Mostly I post
music that I have recently found and like.

------
ohtwenty
[https://retro.social/@ajroach42](https://retro.social/@ajroach42)

For cool retro computing stuff, and general archival-of-tech stuff

------
sedachv
[https://bsd.network/@ed1conf](https://bsd.network/@ed1conf) for useful tips
about the standard Unix editor

Pretty much every other account on
[https://bsd.network/](https://bsd.network/)

[https://mastodon.social/@qrs](https://mastodon.social/@qrs) for
retrocomputing and CG pictures

------
myst
What is Mastodon?

~~~
dielan
Its a recent new server software and client for the StatusNet "fediverse".
StatusNet and the protocols it uses are very old, and a small community of
users have been there for like a decade.

Its a federated social network. It is like a cross between Twitter and email.
Anyone can start a server and set their own community rules and guide lines.
If you or someone on your server remotely follows someone they like on another
server then your servers will federate and posts from both will be in the
public timeline. Eventually you will have a full timeline of many servers.
Though your admin can silence or outright block other instances. Most GS
veteran admins prefer their users just block people, as full instance banning
is an extreme measure and against the spirit of federation. This is also a
future-proof approach to social networking because if your server and its
admin are malicious you can either start your own or just move and you still
can contribute to the same network of people as before.

Recently a guy named Eugen who goes by @gargon@mastodon.social made Mastodon
and a patreon account to support its development.

It has a troubled history, as the early adopters of Mastodon were Twitter and
Tumblr users from the far-left pro-censorship crowd. They didnt understand how
federation worked but they were paying Eugen's bills so he focused on
redundant administration tools instead of more critical fixes (its ok now
tho). Many popular Mastodon servers for example cybre.space, witches.town(now
dead), and others they maintained big instance block lists and they live
mostly in a bubble as they did not agree with the hands off, self moderation
(blocking individuals) approach of older GNU Social sites. This bubble is
really small though and is not sustainable.

Now, even though Eugen and his audience might prefer Mastodon servers not
federate with GNU social servers not every masto server uses a huge instance
block list. Anyone can host a masto server same as GS.

~~~
fenwick67
If you want a freezepeach instance there are lots of them, and I wish you
luck.

Frankly, social media is a place where I want a bit of a "bubble", and by
"bubble" I mean "blocking people and communities that annoy me".

~~~
acct1771
Send an email or text.

Social media is what is replacing our town square, and the potential for
someone to walk by and say "Nah, mate, that's fuckin stupid, and here's why"
will be _sorely_ missed in the environment that bubble-ists desire.

------
FourthEstate
For the news, journalism and freedom of the press inclined I've posted an
invitation link below that will allow you into FourthEstate.social. Expires in
12 hours.

[https://fourthestate.social/invite/SQtFxnjp](https://fourthestate.social/invite/SQtFxnjp)

------
ekanes
Mastodon looks great, but one newbie Q holds me back - what if you join,
participate, and after some years your the instance/community upon which you
built goes under? Are you starting again from scratch somewhere else? Thanks
for any help!

~~~
sleazy_b
Looks like

~~~
enkiv2
You can (and should) export & backup your following list.

Migrating posts is complicated -- it's straightforward to export all your
posts with third party tools, but you shouldn't expect to be able to move them
to a new instance unless you're running it yourself, in order to avoid the
possibility of faked histories. (I personally keep a backup of all my posts,
and it's fairly straightforward to re-format them as a static html document if
you feel like you need to re-host them for archival purposes.)

Personally, I recommend keeping accounts on several instances, and posting to
different accounts corresponding to your various interests. This makes it less
irritating for members of your social group that don't want to hear about
particular topics, makes migration in case of instance apocalypse easier, and
encourages you to stretch out your identity a bit (rather than feeling like
you need to stay 'on-brand' like people do on twitter).

------
franzpeterstein
[https://instance.business/@SuricrasiaOnline](https://instance.business/@SuricrasiaOnline)

[...] Suricrasia Online is a Toronto-based ISP staffed entirely by
anthropomorphic sharks in maid outfits. [...]

------
alex_duf
My favourite is this one: @MicroSFF@mastodon.social

I'm here: @alexduf@mastodon.xyz

------
jaequery
I think people will assume their data is safer with Mastadon. But in a way,
your data might even be more insecure, as you have no idea what and who the
Instance owner is, and what they will do with the data.

Also, now the responsibility of securing the platform is in the hands of the
instance owner, whom you have no idea how they have their platform setup.

FYI, an open source project called Drupal, was recently affected with a a bug
where millions of sites could be hacked.

Now I'd like to know how Mastadon will combat these issues.

~~~
lordCarbonFiber
I think that fundamentally misses the point. No one is using a social network
for "data security", the whole value add of twitter (and by extension
mastodon) is the public nature.

The value add of something like mastodon is you get to choose your instance
owner (and it could be yourself) which means choosing your moderation scheme.
As well as offering a more transparent social experience (ie no
algorithmically generated timelines to push adds or "engagement").

Comparing Mastodon to a php CMS seems like an apples to oranges comparison in
every sense.

~~~
jaequery
I get that. I haven't fully read the in and outs of Mastadon but from a
glance, it reminds me of Wordpress with Pingbacks. Or quite simply RSS feeds,
where user you follow is essentially subscribing to their feeds.

But all that aside, at the end of the day, if you "are" a user in one of the
instances, you are still at the mercy of the owner's technical skills to make
sure your data is safe.

If the owner one day decides he can't afford to pay his bills, or gets hacked
and wipes out data, what would happen to all your posts? I believe it'd just
disappear, but please do correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
WorldMaker
There is a lot of overlap with RSS and Pingbacks, indeed.

Mastodon today provides a tool to get data backups of your account's own data,
at least, so in the case of a lost instance there may be some options.

Plus, as with blogs there is the option to be your own instance owner on a
custom domain you control. So the assumed risk level can vary to what you are
comfortable with.

------
FourthEstate
[https://fourthestate.social/@jeff](https://fourthestate.social/@jeff)

------
igorkraw
Me, if you want to hear about books I read, papers I find while working on
neuromorphic systems and in general my opinions...

@ik@mastodon.host

------
kovek
How to find people to follow? Is there a hashtag on mastodon to ask about
finding certain people based on certain interests?

~~~
ohtwenty
There's #ff or #followfriday for suggesting, but i've seen it used to ask for
suggestions as well.

~~~
zigg
There's also Freya, the Follow Friday bot, who will randomly throw you
suggestions and let yourself be added to the pool.
[https://botsin.space/@FollowFriday](https://botsin.space/@FollowFriday)

------
slipstream-
here's some interesting people I follow:

@crowd42@infosec.exchange @tinker@infosec.exchange @xeb@mastodon.social
@lain@pleroma.soykaf.com

I'm @slipstream@mastodon.social and @Rairii@cybre.space :)

~~~
thomnottom
I second @tinker@infosec.exchange. Followed on twitter and was glad when they
showed up on Mastodon.

------
robobro
kaniini@pleroma.dereferenced.org is really neat. He worked on Alpine Linux,
audacious, pkgconf and other stuff

[https://pleroma.dereferenced.org/users/kaniini](https://pleroma.dereferenced.org/users/kaniini)

Lain, developer of Pleroma, is also rad:

@lain@pleroma.soykaf.com
[https://pleroma.soykaf.com/users/lain](https://pleroma.soykaf.com/users/lain)

------
stellarator25
mastodon.cloud/@occrp - because stories on organized crime and corruption are
fun.

------
ColinWright
And now to partially answer the original question, culled from the 200 or so
people I follow, so I will have missed some I should have left in, and some of
these might be of less interest to the HN crowd:

[https://octodon.social/@craigmaloney](https://octodon.social/@craigmaloney)
\- Linux, programmer, stuff

[https://mastodon.social/@natecull](https://mastodon.social/@natecull) \-
computery and other stuff

[https://mastodon.social/@rysiek](https://mastodon.social/@rysiek) \- security

[https://mastodon.social/@Ronkjeffries](https://mastodon.social/@Ronkjeffries)
\- Well, it's Ron Jeffries

[https://mastodon.technology/@Ronkjeffries](https://mastodon.technology/@Ronkjeffries)
\- and again

[https://mastodon.social/@andrewt](https://mastodon.social/@andrewt) \- Maths
stuff and odd observations

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@virtuosew](https://mathstodon.xyz/@virtuosew) \-
Linguistics, odd observations

And then there are the maths people:

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@peterrowlett](https://mathstodon.xyz/@peterrowlett)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@Pecnut](https://mathstodon.xyz/@Pecnut)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@christianp](https://mathstodon.xyz/@christianp)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@icecolbeveridge](https://mathstodon.xyz/@icecolbeveridge)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@mscroggs](https://mathstodon.xyz/@mscroggs)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@aperiodical](https://mathstodon.xyz/@aperiodical)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@j2kun](https://mathstodon.xyz/@j2kun)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@csk](https://mathstodon.xyz/@csk)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@neilbickford](https://mathstodon.xyz/@neilbickford)

[https://mathstodon.xyz/@JordiGH](https://mathstodon.xyz/@JordiGH)

------
jordigh
Was Sage Sharp previously known as Sarah? Did they transition?

I just want to know if it's the same person. It would be a big coincidence if
they were not.

~~~
dang
Since that person is no longer in that list, we detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16743065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16743065)
and marked it off-topic.

